# Barrels on an airplane



## marino (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
For the holiday, I thought it would be nice to give two little nephews a 1L barrel with their initials and the dates on them and then have some port that their parents will keep topped off until they can drink it. 

I haven't worked out the logistics yet, but I've have cheap brandy in them for now and will have them add port in the future. I'm hoping this will not be an experiment in how quickly to get microbial spoilage in a barrel... 

Well, my wife is going to visit one little nephew in Ohio and I thought she should take the barrel on the plane. 

A few options:

1) empty the barrel and take it as a carry on with the wine in a checked bag.

2)Put the wine/brandy in the barrel, tape up the bung and spout and check the barrel

3) put water in the barrel (In case there are leaks) tape it shut and bottle the wine to pour when back on land.

One thing you might know is that the kid's parents are not very handy with this thing, so I'd like for them to be as uninvolved as possible as to reduce the chances of someone screwing up, (my original idea notwithstanding)

This day kinda snuck up on me and she's leaving tomorrow. 


Oh, if you have any ideas on how to improve on the long term aging of this very small amount of wine for a very long time, I'd love to hear those too!


Marino


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 26, 2014)

If you don't have any wine, port, etc. of significance in there right now, I would carry them on empty so I know I could control them not getting smashed, etc.
It sounds like the barrels are the most important part of the equation right now.
When she gets there, she can fill them up with port or whatever you want to age in there.


----------



## marino (Nov 26, 2014)

that's a good idea.How would it affect the barrel to be empty for that time? It's already been wet. will I open myself up to any spoilage?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 26, 2014)

Rinse it good with a strong meta solution and then cap it with a solid bung taped down. The fumes will keep it good and the solid bung will hold the moisture.


----------



## marino (Nov 26, 2014)

Runningwolf, just rinse and empty or fly it with meta in it? Should I use the same solution I use to sanitize with to rinse?


----------



## Enologo (Nov 26, 2014)

Who will take care of the Angels while you're waiting for the recipients to come of age?


----------



## marino (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah, that's a problem. I'm hoping the father will keep it topped but I can't be sure...at some point I can't think about the maintenance...


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 26, 2014)

marino said:


> Runningwolf, just rinse and empty or fly it with meta in it? Should I use the same solution I use to sanitize with to rinse?



Yes just rinse with your meta solution, empty and cap.


----------



## richmke (Nov 27, 2014)

TSA will have a surprise when they remove the bung to inspect it


----------



## marino (Nov 27, 2014)

I was wondering what they'd do about the sulfur smell and how my wife would respond


----------



## richmke (Nov 28, 2014)

marino said:


> I was wondering what they'd do about the sulfur smell and how my wife would respond



Act offended that they don't like her cooking.


----------

